# European Dwarf Mantis



## carlos58 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello everyone
European Dwarf Mantis - Ameles spallanzania
Mantis Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com


----------



## weepete (Sep 13, 2013)

Very nice! I never realised you got these in Europe.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Sep 13, 2013)

It's always hard to tell what is too little or too much when you start working with a small file, but in each of these images, I think there is a bit more pop available which will make these guys really standout.

You know I really appreciate your work and envy that you have these little critters readily available to shoot. I'm starting a fall garden, so perhaps I'll get some of them as well.


----------



## hellgap (Oct 3, 2013)

awesome bug and great shots kelly


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 3, 2013)

Mantis's are wicked creatures, had a few as pets when I was younger, wished I had them still now that I have a macro lens. Excellent shots.

Keep it up


----------

